# Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?



## leuchtturm (16. Februar 2005)

Moin, 
ich fahre nächsten Monat zum Heringsangeln nach Kappeln. 
Was für eine Schnur bevorzugt Ihr? Monofil oder geflochten?

Am liebsten würde ich meine Dorschbespulung nehmen...
da merkt man jeden Zupfer. :q


Bitte um Input!!
Danke im Voraus. 

leuchtturm


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*

Ist eigentlich egal .
Wenn du mit geflochtener Angelst merkst du die Bisse besser , aber mit Monofiler schlitzen weniger Fische aus ...
Kommt natürlich auch auf die rute an ... mit ner weichen würd ich geflochtene nehmen mit ner harten mono ...


----------



## leuchtturm (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*

Ja, Kochtoppangler, 

so ähnlich habe ich mir das schon gedacht. 
Nur die handelsüblichen Vorfächer passen nicht so recht zur geflochtenen. 
Vielleicht bastel ich mir was eigenes. Habe ja noch 3 Wochen Zeit. 

:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall Mono nehmen, tue ich auch. Die Heringe haben so ein weiches Maul da ist Mono egal wie weich die Rute ist nur von Vorteil.


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*

Mono hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Sie sinkt wegen größerer Oberfläche langsamer ab, sodaß man die Montage länger im Fischschwarm hat. Langsame Führung ist sehr wichtig, damit die Heringe den Haken auch nehmen können!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*

Also ich noch im NOK auf Hering geangelt habe war das Gerät immer total egal. Du hast eh meistens die Silberlinge gerissen. 

Was für mich immer wichtig war waren große Haken ( DAM System) und ne möglichst alte und wertlose Rute. Normalerweise habe ich immer meine Rute sauberhalten können aber des öfteren ist es auch mal passiert, dass man plötzlich ne silberne Rute hatte. 

Fast nichts ist einfacher und mach so viel Spaß wie Heringsangeln wenn der Schwarm voll da ist. 

Das hat aber bestimmt nichts mit dem Angeln in Kappeln zu tun oder?


MFG

kai


----------



## Rosi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*

An der Warnow nehm ich lieber die Geflochtene, weil ich damit weiter werfen kann. Vom Boot aus ist Mono besser, weil Heringe schnell ausschlitzen. Auf keinen Fall würde ich das Brandungsgeschirr für Dorsch benutzen. Viel zu unhandlich und anstrengend! 

Wenn du dich mit den Schuppen nicht so einmisten willst, pack die Heringe mit dem Lappen in ein Drahtnetz, was oben und unten geöffnet werden kann. ( Wie heißt das? )
Dann wirfst du das Netz am Ende mit allen Fischen an einer Leine ins Wasser und schüttelst kräftig durch. Wenn keine Schuppen mehr abgehen, sind die Heringe fast sauber.


----------



## bastelberg (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> An der Warnow nehm ich lieber die Geflochtene, weil ich damit weiter werfen kann. Vom Boot aus ist Mono besser, weil Heringe schnell ausschlitzen. Auf keinen Fall würde ich das Brandungsgeschirr für Dorsch benutzen. Viel zu unhandlich und anstrengend!
> 
> Wenn du dich mit den Schuppen nicht so einmisten willst, pack die Heringe mit dem Lappen in ein Drahtnetz, was oben und unten geöffnet werden kann. ( Wie heißt das? )
> Dann wirfst du das Netz am Ende mit allen Fischen an einer Leine ins Wasser und schüttelst kräftig durch. Wenn keine Schuppen mehr abgehen, sind die Heringe fast sauber.



Ist eine wirklich wirksame Methode. Mache das auch beim Angeln vom Kutter so. Nehem einen Drahtseztkescher und nicht zu viele Heringe rein und wenn der kutter weiterfährt, lass ich den kescher im Fahrwasser die Heringe reinigen. Mach ich übrigens nach dem ausnehmen genauso. dann haste astreine saubere Fische. Fertig zum Bruzeln oder Räuchern. Manche Angler nehmen auch einen Kartoffelsack, geht auch. Aber immer darauf achten: keine "Wäscheleine" benutzen, sonern hochwertige Leine. Hab schon gesehen, das alles Futsch war. Erster Fehler: Wäscheleine. Zweiter Fehler: zu viel Heringe im Kescher. Nur mal so am Rande, wenn wa schon beim Thema sind. Erfahrung ist halt alles 
Ansonsten nehm ich meist nur geflochtene. Hab mich daran gewöhnt damit umzugehen.
Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## leuchtturm (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heringsangeln - Monofil oder Geflochten?*

Vielen Dank für die rege Beteilgung!! Da bin ich ja baff..

Bei den vorprogrammierten "Vertüddelungsgefahren" in Kappeln ist eine monofile wahrscheinlich besser. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als Knoten aus geflochtenen Schnüren... 
Hinzu kommt Dein Argument - *BONDEX*-, dass sie nicht so schnell absinkt. 

Vielen Dank an *Bastelberg* und *Rosi*, 
den Trick mit dem Kartoffelsack kenne ich vom Dorschangeln (und auch den Verlust durch vermeintlich gute Wäscheleinen zu Beginn meiner Angelkarriere... ). Aber ein Drahtsetzkescher ist da beim Wasserwaten schon besser! Werde ich beherzigen. 

*Kai*, was für eine Hakengröße bevorzugst Du denn? 
Eigentlich kann man den Silberlingen doch alles anbieten, oder ? So eine richtige Berechtigung haben die teueren Systeme mit Glitter/Echthaut Schnipseln nicht. 

Petri !!!
Leuchtturm


----------

